# Think we missed ovulation and feel awful about it



## Hoping_again (Jan 15, 2012)

Hi,
I just wanted to share this cause I feel so crap and I've no one to share it with that knows how I'm feeling.
I think I ovulated maybe Thurs or Fri, but my husband was working nights and I work days so we never got to do the business.
I was using the Clearblue monitor and OPK's but neither detected ovulation...
I feel so awful about it...I actually feel guilty and keep saying to myself maybe I might have got pregnant this time...Its such a horrible feeling.


----------



## hoping :) (Feb 3, 2010)

aww hun, u may not have missed ov if ur opk/clearblue fm hasn't detected ov yet... pma  xx


----------



## the_tempress89 (Oct 19, 2011)

try not to let it take you over, my partner and i dont try every month, every now and then we hav a wee month out, to give our bodies a rest and to let them be fresh for trying again next month. try and think of it like that rather than oh no we missed a month  xx


----------

